# Please Suggest a Good Overclocking Mobo ( with P/Q 45 Chipset)



## imgame2 (Jul 30, 2010)

hello people,

I have a Core2Duo (2.53 GHz) and i m planning to overclock it, before u say anything about its being old and its overclocking capabilities, i know its old and has lesser overclocking potential than the newer Processors. So this out of purely academic interest that i want to overclock this CPU.

I want to know which are good and stable overclocking motherboards that are available preferable on 45 Chipset. 

Any help in this regard is deeply appreciated. Thank you very much !!


----------



## asingh (Jul 31, 2010)

Which board and Heat sink you have. Infact you whole system configuration.


----------



## imgame2 (Jul 31, 2010)

well i m already looking for a board .. and don't worry about heatsink .. i will buy once i decide the board


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 31, 2010)

@OP

Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L @ 6k
GIGABYTE GA-EP45T-UD3LR @ 7.8k
MSI P45-C61 @ 4.6k


----------



## imgame2 (Jul 31, 2010)

@rajkumar_pb .. where are u quoting these rates from ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 2, 2010)

^^

TheITWares -TheITwares Ecommerce


----------

